# Looking for an Old School mono-block



## Tominizer (Jul 5, 2012)

As I'm an old guy, looking for an old school mono block to power a sub of some variety that someone would be willing to part with for my Mini Cooper install. Something in red like an HCCA would be preferable, but willing to consider other stuff. At this time, there's no set budget or requirements outside of cosmetically it has to be in very good or better condition as it will be shown in the boot of the Mini.

I've been all over Ebay, craigslist and Kijiji lately and nothing coming up, that's can be trusted anyways.

Let me know what you'd be willing to part with and your price. Post here, PM me directly, or email me at [email protected]


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

This sounds like a wanted ad that should be posted in the Classifieds section.


----------

